# Cary Grant - Be still my heart



## applecruncher (Apr 12, 2015)

I was watching "That Touch of Mink" (1962) with Doris Day and Cary Grant.
OMG.......in his prime Cary was a yummy but he was also a handsome old man.

Archibald Leach = the best thing to come out of England. :love_heart:


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 12, 2015)

He was one of my favorites too.  I loved his clipped accent.


----------



## jujube (Apr 12, 2015)

Some guys, like good wine, improve with age.  Others, like bad wine, have their corks dry out and turn to vinegar.  

Actors, in my opinion, who improved with age:  Sean Connery, Paul Newman, and, of course, Cary Grant

Vinegars:  Robert Redford, Marlon Brando


----------



## Glinda (Apr 12, 2015)

One of my favorite stories about Cary Grant.  Back in the days when telegrams were a common form of communication, a reporter wired him, "How old Cary Grant?"  Mr. Grant's reply:  "Old Cary Grant fine.  How you?"

Yes, he was cute in every sense of the word.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 12, 2015)

> Vinegars: Robert Redford, Marlon Brando



I was never that into Redford.....I noticed cracks in "Indecent Proposal".
Brando was one of my favorite actors, but he had serious weight issues (and personal tragedies).

Pacino is a fine actor, but not aging well. He looked okay in "Scent of a Woman", but after that ...downhill.

DeNiro has aged okay.

Here's Cary at 70:


----------



## drifter (Apr 14, 2015)

A real heart throb back in his day. When asked about his success said, I non't know. I get up in the morning and I go to bed at night, in between I do the best I can.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 14, 2015)

I saw an interview with Jennifer Grant (Cary’s daughter) last year.  She had home movies of her dad playing with her as a toddler.  Funny to see him running around….He was in his 60s when she was born.

Cary was on the Board of Directors of Faberge, and played an active role (not just a figurehead).


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 14, 2015)

He was always so good at comedy when he was young.  When he got older, he played more of a ladies man type in movies.  
It suited him well in looks, but he didn't quite pull it off as well, imo.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 14, 2015)

Glinda said:


> One of my favorite stories about Cary Grant.  Back in the days when telegrams were a common form of communication, a reporter wired him, "How old Cary Grant?"  Mr. Grant's reply:  "Old Cary Grant fine.  How you?"
> 
> Yes, he was cute in every sense of the word.




Cary was one of the best and Arsenic and Old Lace was one of my favorite movies ! Of course I still cry when I see An Affair to Remember,that was another great movies he was in.


----------

